# Find the best dry dog food (not expensive) in Thailand



## thaibangkaew (Sep 22, 2013)

the list of good dry dog food, can find in my local. Just my opinion, not in order

Nature's Variety Instinct
Earthborn
Pronature
Diamond Pet Food: Taste of the Wild, Chicken Soup, NutraGold Holistic
Premium Edge
Regal
Avoderm
ANF
APD
Proplan (only Select Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula)


I feed the NutraGold Adult (about 67$ per 15kg.) on my dog. About NutraGold's ingredients as below is a good quality dog food or not?

Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, ocean fish meal, barley, whole grain brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), white rice, oat flakes, millet, potatoes (3%), egg derivatives, tomato pomace, duck, salmon, linseed, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, shell fish flour (a source of glucosamine), cartilage of poultry (a source of chondroitin sulphate), dried kelp, carrots (0.1%), peas (0.1%), apples (0.1%), tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, L-Carnitine, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamins and minerals.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

What is the protein & fat in that good? From your list, I'd feed Natures Variety & Earthborn. Both of them.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

The ingredients you list look pretty good. Agreed with InkedMarie that if we could see the guaranteed analysis it would give us even better of an idea. 
I am unsure of ANF and APD, and I would try any of the ones you listed except Proplan, and I'd be cautious with the ones made by Diamond. Although I used to swear by the chicken soup brand years ago. 
The best you can do is just try it and see how your dog does on it and go from there.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I agree that the ingredients there do look pretty good. And you do have a list of some of the higher end foods there. I'd say that really any of those foods are good as long as your dog does well on it.


----------



## thaibangkaew (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks all for kindly support and advice me



> See the guaranteed


analysis here:
NutraGold Holistic Products : Products : Dogs : Dry Food : Adult Dog

Can I feed the puppy formular on my adult dogs (1.7 and 3 years old).? I get thisideas from breeder in my country, as puppy formular has more quality than adult formular. see details as the following link:
NutraGold Holistic Products : Products : Puppies : Dry Food : Puppy


----------



## thaibangkaew (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks all for kindly support and advice me



> See the guaranteed


analysis here:
NutraGold Holistic Products : Products : Dogs : Dry Food : Adult Dog

Can I feed the puppy formular on my adult dogs (1.7 and 3 years old).? I get thisideas from breeder in my country, as puppy formular has more quality than adult formular. see details as the following link:
NutraGold Holistic Products : Products : Puppies : Dry Food : Puppy


----------



## apriliamille (Aug 28, 2013)

on that list the only things i have researched is the earthorn
is your dog or pup a large breed? if so earthborn coastal or meadow
personally diamond scares me here in the u.s.a. diamond in another country ????


----------

